# leaky tank. need assistance please!



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey everyone, I woke up this morning and my 10 gallon tank had water around the base. I thought it was just the filter overflowing from a dirty filter insert, but upon closer inspection I found that was only partly the problem. The black rim that runs along the bottom of the tank was "over flowing" with water. not gushing or anything, just if I pushed on it water would seep up, I don't want my tank to explode or anything because that would be a mess. So I'm thinking about buying a new tank or silicone sealant. What would anyone suggest? I'd prefer the silicone because its super cheaper. By the way, I took about a gallon of water out to lower the water level a little bit and I put a new filter insert in. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have repaired many tanks successfully. The key is to remove all silicon inside. Don't try to just do part of it. 10 gal. tanks are pretty inexpensive. It might be better to buy a new one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its just oozing under the plastic rim, thats the easiest to fix and pretty common. And you can just drop the water level and keep using it. But to reseal it you need the tank empty and dry. So what do you do with the fish while it dries, get resealed, and take a few days to cure? If you can get a new tank for $10, do it, move the fish and reseal the old one at your leisure, then have it for QT/hospital/fry.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Meh, I would see if you can't find a 10 gallon on craigslist. They sell for cheap/free all the time, and you can just ask to fill it with water before you buy, to make sure it don't leak. On the other hand though, a tube of silicon sealant would be something handy to have around.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

well my thoughts are this, why dont i just buy a bigger tank? ill have it for a long time and it will be kind of expensive start up but in the long run it will be better wont it? that way i can buy another fish so my goldfish isnt alone


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, I agree with the bigger tank. Even just one goldfish will outgrow a 10 gallon. Drop the water level until you get a new tank. In your place, I would measure and find the biggest tank I had space for, then price it at stores, online and watch craigslist. 55 gallon tanks are usually about the best $/gallon value as they are about the biggest tank with the thin glass, they are very common, often go on sale, and can often be found on craigslist for $100-150 including light, lid, and stand. Prices jump up once you need a little thicker glass.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm just curious, how much does a ten gallon weigh? Roughly, because I know it changes with what kind of decorations and gravel and such, but filled how much does one weight? 20 gallon? 55 gallon?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A 10 gallon weighs 111 pounds when filled with only water.
A 20 gallon weighs 225 pounds when filled with only water.
A 55 gallon weighs 625 pounds when filled with only water.

If you need standard sizes and weights then I have used this chart more than once:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/tipsandtables/l/bltanksize.htm

Also take note of the little note at the top of that page. Acrylic aquariums will weigh less, but not much, since the water is the heavy part.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know how to tell you this bml ; but them numbers do not equate....
water weighs about 8.2 pounds per gallon...that equals 82 pounds...that leaves something like 29 pounds for the tank..i doubt that a 10 gallon tank weighs any more that 6 or 7 pounds..
and i have never seen a 55 gallon tank that weighed 175 pounds...
so we have to do a little recalculating here.
just round the weight of your 10 gallon to 90 pounds..if you add 15 pounds of gravel ; it will not weigh 105 pounds..it will weigh about 92-95 pounds...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I assumed 8.33 lbs/gallon water at STP (standard temperature and pressure). It could be higher if there are lots of dissolved minerals, but not a lot higher. Salt water is 8.55 lbs/gallon I was also wondering about those numbers. I would be surprised if modern thin-glass 10s weigh even 5 lbs empty.


----------

